# Ghostbusters - Das Spiel: Problem mit den drei Balken im Level Bibliothek



## Hininator (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Ich hänge im Spiel "Ghostbusters" im Level in der Bibliothek fest, und zwar an der Stelle, in der man drei Balken mit dem Sperrstrahl aus einem Durchgang ziehen soll. 

Das Problem: ich kann keinen der Balken mit dem Strahl erfassen. Ich habe es auch shcon aus allen möglichen Positionen versucht, die Balken zu erfassen, aber nichts hat geholfen.
Ebenso erfolglos waren Neustart des Kontrollpunktes und des Spiels.

Googeln hat auch keine ergiebige Lösung erbracht, außer dass man man möglichst weit entfernt stehen soll.
Hat aber, wie gesagt, alles nichts gebracht.

Ist es ein Bug oder ein Feature?^^ 
Oder wurde vielleicht irgendein Skript nicht ausgelöst (Das Artefakt, der Stuhl, der in der linken Ecke steht, hab ich auch schon beim ersten Mal mitgenommen; danach tauchte er nicht mehr auf, liegt es vielleicht daran?)?


Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar! 

Viele Grüße,
Jan


PS:

Gibt es eigentlich einen Patch zu dem Spiel? Hab dazu auch nichts wirklich ergiebiges gefunden.


----------



## Hininator (9. März 2011)

Hat keiner ne Idee?


----------



## Adamanthul (9. März 2011)

Spielt wahrscheinlich kaum einer, evtl mal walkthrough's auf youtube ansehen?


----------



## Hininator (9. März 2011)

Hab ich schon gemacht, und da ging es ohne Probleme. Hab dann auch praktisch jede Bewegung gleich gemacht wie in dem Video (jedenfalls soweit möglich), hat aber nichts genutzt.

Also entweder ein fieser Bug oder ein gemeiner Trick^^

Da man leider nicht einen Spielstand früher laden kann (jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht wie), müsste ich das ganze Spiel von vorne spielen. Das Spiel ist zwar ansonsten echt klasse, aber dafür fehlt mir dann doch die Zeit und die Lust...


----------



## Solon25 (9. März 2011)

Was hälst du von einem Savegame in dem alle Level freigespielt sind? Wäre zumindestens eine Notlösung. Behalt den alten Save erstmal noch und teste es


----------



## Hininator (2. April 2011)

Danke für eure Hilfe!   

Ich hab es tatsächlich noch selber herausgefunden, durch Zufall. 

Und zwar muss man die UMSCHALT-Taste drücken, sobald man mit dem Strahl auf den Balken geschossen hat, damit kann man den Balken manuell festsetzen und dann auch schmettern.

Greetz

Jan


----------

